# Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 462) Application Help



## catthat003 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, I'll get straight to the point. Here's the scenario, I met my girlfriend online, and we've been together on an online exclusive relationship for 2 years. I went to Australia on May of last year, to see her and everything went great, and we want to be together,but being on the tourist visa and needing to go back to the states because of my job and funds.I could not stay longer. Now with a little bit more money, I am wanting to go back to her, but on a more longer basis, and being able to work. As far as I can see the working holiday visa is the faster to go. I am having some issues with the application. It's asking me "What type of employment do you intend to seek during your stay?" I am clueless at this part because, I have only done a few college courses and right now I'm just working. So I was wondering, can I leave that part of the application blank? would it cause my application to take longer to be processed because of that? I also plan on trying to study for the 4 months that the visa allows to see if I can qualify for some high requesting jobs that they need later on in applying for permanent residency. I would appreciate the help, I've been stressing over this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## toytoy (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey there,
OK so i know what your going through. I met my boyfriend in New York, i am Australian, so after many months missing each other and me going back over there, we made the decision for him to come here, on that visa.

All i can say to you is... DONT STRESS OUT !. ok so maybe i did when we where applying for it, but here is what we did.

He applied for it by filling out the forms. For the Employment part, he put in hospitality ( this being the main work for people on this visa) . As this visa is very restricted with what work you can do and the amount of time you can be with one employer, which doesnt matter when the reason we got this visa so we could actually be together for longer than 3 months at a time  soooooo, he applied, didnt have to show anything, no medicals, no nothing, just passport number etc. 

He sent his application of, and money of, and he went to sleep... me being on the other side of the world, i was waking up to an email saying he sent it of. I was expecting to be waiting a couple of weeks or more... Hours passed, i got an email from him in the early morning (his time) saying " VISA GRANTED" .... it was literally 7 hours and it was ok'd... so i cried with happiness and wondered why the hell i was so worried : ) anything else i can help you with ask ahead. ... oh and he loves it here .


----------



## toytoy (Feb 11, 2010)

oh yeah.... and do not stress about the whole " i only went to college" etc thing, here in Australia, on that visa, it wont make any difference : )


----------



## toytoy (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, one more thing... ( sorry iv been up studying and am pretty tired or i would have responded in one hit) with the whole study for 4 months concept... it only allows you to study short courses, these probably would not get you much in the way of skilled work, short courses do not really come in the form of Diplomas or Degrees so you may have to look into what courses are available, another thing is that they say you must have at least 5 thousand dollars in the bank, after months and months of both of us saving, we, between us managed to get 5, and they didnt even ask at the airport, they just stamped his passport and of he went.... lol


----------



## catthat003 (Feb 11, 2010)

First of all, thank you so much for your reply. I also have another question. >.< In some websites it says I only have 3 months to enter Australia once my visa is granted, but on the main website it says "enter Australia at any time within 12 months of the visa grant date" maybe I should listen to the main website, instead of all those other ones since, it is the main source of it all. It doesn't hurt to ask to make sure. Also I wanted to know when exactly does the 12 month period start, when the visa is granted or when I enter Australia? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## toytoy (Feb 11, 2010)

OK, so we also thought is was 3 months, so we left it until 2 months to go before he arrived. When the visa was approved it clearly stated that he had a year between getting the visa and having to enter the country. So if you apply for it say, 4 months before hand, then you will get it with enough time to go through the process and clear up anything extra ( if they ask for it , which if you have a clean record etc it should be fine) . The visa starts from the minute you enter Australia, when they stamp your passport and your sent walking through the doors of the airport. You can leave the country on this visa, BUT anytime spent away will not be redeemed on your visa, so if you leave for 1 month, you have forfeited 1 month of your WHV. 
The visa would not start from date of grant , as you have not entered the country you hold the visa for with yet. 
Hope this helps a bit, and let me know how you go. I am sure that you will apply for it and it will be approved within hours. 
Its a great way to be able to spend time with your loved one and actually live in a normal-ish relationship without having to speak over skype/emails....
Toy


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, use the Immigration site as secondary sites can get it wrong or there could be a general rule applicable to some countries that gets quoted whereas there is something different for the US.
The first page prompts you to select your country and likely not for no reason.
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/working-holiday/462/usa/how-the-visa-works.htm
There is no restriction on the type of work you can do while on a WHV and only the six months with one employer restriction.

So as for what you might put down on the application form [ not that it will really matter to Immi unless you decide to put something re an illegal activity ] , it can be hospitality or whatever else you may hope to get work as if your courses done will help that.


----------



## FilipeEstacio (Mar 7, 2010)

This sparked some interest in me.

Is it possible to obtain a permanent visa after having a working holiday visa or is there some disadvantage? As I see it, it would give one the possibility of having some Australian work experience and actually being there always makes it easier to find a job than through e-mail, right?

edit: Nevermind, I've checked and the GSM visa needs 1 year australian work experience. Well... might still be a way to get a foot in the door.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

FilipeEstacio said:


> This sparked some interest in me.
> 
> Is it possible to obtain a permanent visa after having a working holiday visa or is there some disadvantage? As I see it, it would give one the possibility of having some Australian work experience and actually being there always makes it easier to find a job than through e-mail, right?
> 
> edit: Nevermind, I've checked and the GSM visa needs 1 year australian work experience. Well... might still be a way to get a foot in the door.


Regardless of work experience mentioned in some visas Felipe the WHV are only available to countries that have a recoprocal agreement with Australia - Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration


----------



## FilipeEstacio (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, but the 417 is issued to German passports and I have one


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

FilipeEstacio said:


> Yeah, but the 417 is issued to German passports and I have one


Ah yes, think you mentioned that in the other thread and so you could apply for a WHV.
But what's with the 12 months experience for I think you said you have enough to get 10 points for specific experience and so if you came to Australia on a WHV, you can still apply for a 175 visa, even before you leave on your WHV.
Or you come to Australia on a WHV and you'll be in a much better position to seek employer sponsorship.
Just gave a PeterSaunders, a QS a rundown on all that:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...asy-get-sponsorship-uk-quantity-surveyor.html


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

And sorry about this *Cathat*, I've helped Felipe hijack your thread.
Maybe Felipe, any further thoughts could go back on your other thread.


----------



## FilipeEstacio (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. And sorry for the hijack. I just thought it would go better with the search function, should anyone inquire about the same thing later on.


----------



## ryguydub (Jul 6, 2010)

*RE: working holiday - work types*



Wanderer said:


> There is no restriction on the type of work you can do while on a WHV and only the six months with one employer restriction.
> 
> So as for what you might put down on the application form, it can be hospitality or whatever else you may hope to get work as if your courses done will help that.


I've heard that listing 'Fruit Picking' or other random temp work might help lubricate the visa as a truly temp position won't tempt you work longer than the 6 month limit.

perhaps more professional work ambitions would be viewed as a higher risk to remain employed beyond the legal limit...

anyone with experiences on this?

what about working holidays to begin professional careers and having them transferred to a 457 Employee Sponsored?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ryguydub said:


> I've heard that listing 'Fruit Picking' or other random temp work might help lubricate the visa as a truly temp position won't tempt you work longer than the 6 month limit.
> 
> perhaps more professional work ambitions would be viewed as a higher risk to remain employed beyond the legal limit...
> 
> ...


The WHV do not need so much lubricating as they usually get granted pretty much straight away with an online application, often within a few hours or day or so and taking longer than a week for getting a grant is an exception.
People have been known to seek employer sponsorship whilst on a WHV or even apply for an independent skilled visa, both requiring skills/experience of course and an independent visa can take a while to come through.
But they are separate visas and not a transfer as such.


----------

